# PB1000 Echo Blower Cuts Off After 2 Minutes



## aimpulsive (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a 10 year old Echo PB1000 that was hard to start. The shop recommended a carb rebuild kit so I did, and also replaced all fuel lines, air filter, fuel filter, spark plug, and check valve.

It ran ok for a day and then the next time I used it ran for about 2 minutes and cut off. It would not restart until it cooled down 100%.

It does that everytime now. Runs for 2 minutes at full speed, then cuts off and will not restart.

I removed the muffler and checked for carbon deposits. None. I removed carb and checked for restrictions. None. I replaced the gasket between carb and engine. No change.

Could it be a bad spark plug that "opens" when it gets hot, or something much more obscure.

It's killing me! Please help!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Work Fast!*

Check your fuel tank vent, or it could be a vented fuel cap. It may be drawing a vacuum in the fuel tank, cutting off the fuel supply.

You may also want to check the spark when it dies, and see if you have any.


----------



## aimpulsive (Mar 18, 2006)

The gas vent is new...but I don't think it is the problem as I have also tried loosening the gas cap while it was running but it still died.

I'll check the spark the next time it dies.


----------



## nobrakes (Jul 26, 2008)

could be the coil gets hot and dies sound like a bad coil to me. check and see if the coil is firing


----------

